# what is the current conversion rate of bells to TBT



## mattyboo1 (Feb 15, 2015)

what is the current going rate of standard bells into TBT bells?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 15, 2015)

This rate might be the old one, but it once was 100tbt=8million in game bells!
Might be wrong, but it's a rough idea


----------



## mattyboo1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> This rate might be the old one, but it once was 100tbt=8million in game bells!
> Might be wrong, but it's a rough idea



yikes thats extremely high,

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anybody else know what it might be.


----------



## Franny (Feb 15, 2015)

i've seen anywhere from 6 million IGB= 100 tbt or up to even 15 million igb= 100tbt. it really depends, but usually it goes for 8mil igb=100 tbt


----------



## mattyboo1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i've seen anywhere from 6 million IGB= 100 tbt or up to even 15 million igb= 100tbt. it really depends, but usually it goes for 8mil igb=100 tbt



It used to be like 1 million, that's insane that rate.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> This rate might be the old one, but it once was 100tbt=8million in game bells!
> Might be wrong, but it's a rough idea



Wait! 8 million is considered the old rate now? If I want to buy TBT, do I have to go with 10 million now? There's no way I'm spending over 8 million per 100 TBT. In fact, even 5 million is too high. Will there be anybody who will go for lower rates now?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wait! 8 million is considered the old rate now? If I want to buy TBT, do I have to go with 10 million now? There's no way I'm spending over 8 million per 100 TBT. In fact, even 5 million is too high. Will there be anybody who will go for lower rates now?



lol no1 going lower


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wait! 8 million is considered the old rate now? If I want to buy TBT, do I have to go with 10 million now? There's no way I'm spending over 8 million per 100 TBT. In fact, even 5 million is too high. Will there be anybody who will go for lower rates now?



Well, I can't speak for everyone, but I'll definitely be going lower! What the heck am I gonna do with 100,000,000 Bells anyway? They're only getting 100 TBT Bells in return. No, I think I'll be going much lower than that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, I can't speak for everyone, but I'll definitely be going lower! What the heck am I gonna do with 100,000,000 Bells anyway? They're only getting 100 TBT Bells in return. No, I think I'll be going much lower than that.



I'm going lower too. In fact, if I were selling TBT, I will take 1 million bells for every 100 I give away. It may not be much anymore, but if I refuse to buy TBT at a high rate, then I would believe it's wrong to sell at a high rate when critical of buying at a high rate.

It's not just the increase in supply of IG Bells. It's the obsession over collectibles. There are only some collectibles like the chocolate cake that I wanted to begin with. The golden egg, green pinwheel, pokeball, and rainbow feather, I still like them, but I don't need these collectibles.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

hmm recently i bought four gracie sets (which would cost like around 8 million in game bells) for 480 TBT, then again that was like my first trade on this site, i may have been ripped off idk lol


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm going lower too. In fact, if I were selling TBT, I will take 1 million bells for every 100 I give away. It may not be much anymore, but if I refuse to buy TBT at a high rate, then I would believe it's wrong to sell at a high rate when critical of buying at a high rate.
> 
> It's not just the increase in supply of IG Bells. It's the obsession over collectibles. There are only some collectibles like the chocolate cake that I wanted to begin with. The golden egg, green pinwheel, pokeball, and rainbow feather, I still like them, but I don't need these collectibles.



Well, I'd still take advantage of their significance, but I like your thinking.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2015)

I miss the 1 mil=100 btb rate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I miss the 1 mil=100 btb rate



Last time I sold TBT, it was at that rate. Last time I bought it - it was at 6 million. Seems like I got the unfair disadvantage, where I give out more IG for the same amount of TBT and get less after selling TBT, but I have no choice if I'm working on lowering the rate.


----------



## Murray (Feb 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Last time I sold TBT, it was at that rate. Last time I bought it - it was at 6 million. Seems like I got the unfair disadvantage, where I give out more IG for the same amount of TBT and get less after selling TBT, but I have no choice if I'm working on lowering the rate.



It's in no way unfair, over time people make more and more IG bells but lack something to spend them on, so they end up accumulating quite a bit. Meanwhile demand for TBT goes up. The rate is only 'defined' at the time because that is how much you buy/sell for.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 16, 2015)

I wouldn't try to go higher than 6 mil for 100 TBT. Those threads usually don't get much traffic...


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wait! 8 million is considered the old rate now? If I want to buy TBT, do I have to go with 10 million now? There's no way I'm spending over 8 million per 100 TBT. In fact, even 5 million is too high. Will there be anybody who will go for lower rates now?



no one will go lower especially when there are so many threads of people offering 8-12 million igb for 100 tbt. 
just not going to happen unless maybe if you offer unorderable set(s) on top of the igb

- - - Post Merge - - -



spelling88 said:


> hmm recently i bought four gracie sets (which would cost like around 8 million in game bells) for 480 TBT, then again that was like my first trade on this site, i may have been ripped off idk lol



You were ripped off. The first thing I did before agreeing to any price since my first trade was to dig around and see how much other people are paying for the same item. I suggest you do this since there's tons of people here claiming to not know prices well and try to rip you off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Last time I sold TBT, it was at that rate. Last time I bought it - it was at 6 million. Seems like I got the unfair disadvantage, where I give out more IG for the same amount of TBT and get less after selling TBT, but I have no choice if I'm working on lowering the rate.



That's how the market & currency works irl too. Tbh you will never be able to lower that rate unless EVERYONE jumped in the train but the moment a trade where people agree to sell above the norm, everyone else will jump on that train.

Also, by doing that you accomplish nothing but ripping yourself off...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

That's kinda the reason why I won't buy TBT from others. When people don't need in-game Bells, they won't even bother selling 100 TBT per 100 million in-game Bells. The same is true if they want to hoard TBT. This may get to a point where in-game Bells can't be traded for TBT anymore. If you want to lower the rate, it's already too late. We'll have to wait for the new game to come out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe, when in-game bell supply gets high, they should start encouraging to use in-game bells to buy collectibles. If that's the reason why they want TBT, they should start using IG Bells for rare collectibles.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 23, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> hmm recently i bought four gracie sets (which would cost like around 8 million in game bells) for 480 TBT, then again that was like my first trade on this site, i may have been ripped off idk lol


Tbh, the rates only apply to pure bells, not sets. UO sets go for 100-200 TBT each.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tbh, the rates only apply to pure bells, not sets. UO sets go for 100-200 TBT each.



I wonder if collectibles can be bought for in-game Bells now? If we do that, people would want IG Bells just as much as TBT. Now that is what I would like.


----------



## Murray (Feb 23, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder if collectibles can be bought for in-game Bells now? If we do that, people would want IG Bells just as much as TBT. Now that is what I would like.



No because people have too many IGB, and thus the conversion rate goes up. The main reason people prefer using TBT is that it is far easier to transfer...


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 23, 2015)

Man guys can we please do 3 m for 100 tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Man guys can we please do 3 m for 100 tbt



It's already too late. Nobody will sell TBT at that low rate anymore. In fact, 20 million per 100 is by fact considered too low for trade.

Actually, ignore that last sentence. This is an exaggeration on how bad the rate is.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 23, 2015)

I never understood why it keeps going up. Does someone suddenly ask for more and it shoots up? Pretty ridiculous imo.

Plus, to me it seems like only the buying/selling rate is changing. People aren't changing the prices of their items/collectibles which to me seems pretty unfair. If TBT is becoming worth more, shouldn't a small amount be a fortune? In the end, buying a collectible for 1000k+ TBT given the current conversion rates is a total rip-off.



Apple2012 said:


> It's not just the increase in supply of IG Bells. It's the obsession over collectibles. There are only some collectibles like the chocolate cake that I wanted to begin with. The golden egg, green pinwheel, pokeball, and rainbow feather, I still like them, but I don't need these collectibles.



This^ What's the big deal with collectibles anyway? I mean, if I see an exclusive one in the shop that I can afford I'll buy it just to get a little souvenir, but the way people obsess over the chocolate cake, fruit, and letters is ridiculous. What are those really going to do for you? Make you look "cool"? Make your sidebar look nice? I'd rather spend my TBT on something I can actually use.

Certain items like eggs, Pokeballs, and other exclusives I can see but come on. Y'all need Jesus.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I never understood why it keeps going up. Does someone suddenly ask for more and it shoots up? Pretty ridiculous imo.



Yeah, it keeps moving up fast. I am even too slow to catch up with this hyperinflation. During the CF era, 1 million per 100 TBT is too high. Now, with money being easier made than ever before, this is too low for us.



> Plus, to me it seems like only the buying/selling rate is changing. People aren't changing the prices of their items/collectibles which to me seems pretty unfair. If TBT is becoming worth more, shouldn't a small amount be a fortune? In the end, buying a collectible for 1000k+ TBT given the current conversion rates is a total rip-off.



That's true too. If the price of TBT goes up to 20 million per 100 TBT and the white feather price goes back up to 50K TBT, then that equals 10 billion bells for one white feather. You can't even hold five billion in one town. And this is time consumig.



> This^ What's the big deal with collectibles anyway? I mean, if I see an exclusive one in the shop that I can afford I'll buy it just to get a little souvenir, but the way people obsess over the chocolate cake, fruit, and letters is ridiculous. What are those really going to do for you? Make you look "cool"? Make your sidebar look nice? I'd rather spend my TBT on something I can actually use.
> 
> Certain items like eggs, Pokeballs, and other exclusives I can see but come on. Y'all need Jesus.



I like the chocolate cake, apple, and peach collectibles, as well as the balloons and birthstones, but you're right. I don't see any worth in letters, and charging 12K TBT for one letter sounds like a rip-off too me. I also don't like candies, eggs (save the golden egg), and the regular cake collectible. And look at how much they're charging for a Pokeball! Clearly, more pokeballs have been sold than yellow letters, and they charge more for a Pokeball!


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 24, 2015)

I think it will stay high as long as there are people low on IGB who don't need thier TBT as much or have more than one town and have much less IGB than most.


----------



## Mizu (Feb 24, 2015)

Currently I've been seeing TBT as low as 6mil per 100 and as high as 12mil per 100, I haven't seen higher then 12mil but the prices are getting pretty crazy now considering it takes ages to transfer 12mil bells (4+locker visits either way). I remember back when I started on the forums 100 TBTs was worth 800k and I thought it was a pretty good trading rate compared to now, where everything is 10x the price then what it was a year ago.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 24, 2015)

The solution is simple but hard to do... lower the prices on trading collectibles to TBT or vice versa/ get the admin or site creator or whoever controls the shop to release more stocks more often/ get EVERYONE to lower their prices...

P.S. I just got shot down trading my igb to tbt... Offered 7 mill but apparently was offered 12 mill elsewhere lol


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 24, 2015)

Within the past month, I returned to the forums and the TBT-ingame Bell exchange was completely new to me. I hadn't been on since March of last year, and even then it was much harder to get items and villagers. Having TBT Bells as an extra currency has made it a lot easier!


----------

